# 5.9.902 -> 5.9.905 Update Help



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys I want to update from 5.9.902 to 5.9.905 and then over to the latest ICS Leak. Here is where I need help. I can't update because I modified my battery icon and it won't let me update and there's no way to restore that to stock without FXZ'ing it to stock 902. Here's what I want to do first:

```
<br />
>FXZ to stock 902<br />
>Reroot<br />
>Restore Titanium Backup<br />
>Restore All My Apps<br />
>Restore Contacts<br />
>Restore My SMS Messages<br />
>Then Update over to 905<br />
>Then Update over to latest ICS<br />
```
or can I just FXZ 905 over 902 instead of returning to stock and then updating? Or will that not work?
Thanks


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind guys I guess I can do the second method but before doing so, what is the latest ICS Leak available? And is it still rootable with the use of Voodoo OTA Root Keeper? Also I heard Flash is unsupported which sucks. Finally, are there any known bugs with the newest leak?


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

The newest leak is .247. The last one you can flash back from is .232. The best thing for you to do is use House of Bionic. Just follow all the steps and it will update you without losing your data.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Forgot to say it roots for you as well. Some people seem to have better luck with flash than others.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Forgot to say it roots for you as well. Some people seem to have better luck with flash than others.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Sorry for the late reply was stuck with some work I had to be doing and other stuff. I will try that. Anything to worry about before flashing?


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope. You can find a link to it in Obsidian's everything Bionic sticky thread. Once you get to the HoB thread you'll find all the download links needed. Just make sure you read the op and the FAQ and you'll be on the leak of your choice without losing your data in no time. The main thing is deciding if you want to have a way back to .905 or not. Its all in the HoB thread and FAQ though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Nope. You can find a link to it in Obsidian's everything Bionic sticky thread. Once you get to the HoB thread you'll find all the download links needed. Just make sure you read the op and the FAQ and you'll be on the leak of your choice without losing your data in no time. The main thing is deciding if you want to have a way back to .905 or not. Its all in the HoB thread and FAQ though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Ok cool. Will do that. I most likely need a way back in case I need to go back to the upgrade path when they release ICS OTA. Thanks
EDIT: Also should I use the House of Bionic to FXZ to 905 or just use the FXZ from Obsidian to go to 905? Both are different sizes and I'm not sure if that matters at all. Which would be a better option?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

AWESOME! Working well and I love the feel of ICS. Also is there a Bootstrapper available for ICS Bionic? I don't like using safestrap. I previously used the BPTools Mod. Thanks. NVM just used Bionic Bootstrapper. Will use BPTools mod for when I'm doing something that can potentially brick my phone. Also would like to mention I am one of those people who got the 200Mhz boost so now it's at 1.2Ghz and Min. is 0Mhz? (In Rom toolbox anyway and couldn't change clock speed but could in SetCPU and I changed it to 1.2Ghz Max and 800Mhz or 1Ghz Minimum.) ICS on the Bionic is wonderful.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm I would like to know if anyone has any kind of slowdowns using ICS on their Bionic. It seems to become slow after a while and back to normal but then it goes slow later. Not many apps used at a time and camera takes a little long to start up before I can use it which it does take fast pictures. Also would like to know if you have any slowdown what can I do to change that? I'm clocked to 1.2Ghz max and 1000Mhz min using ondemand or at times hotplug. Thanks


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Mods Please Close this thread. Thanks.


----------

